# Anyone seen a RAMI poly-framed pistol? Any pictures?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I'm looking for an image of the polymer-framed RAMI. I've seen one photo of what might have been a prototype from Europe, but I've never seen the poly which is being shipped. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a picture off the CZ website of it.
http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=48


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Yea. I've seen that one, but it looks exactly like the non-poly version, grip panels and all. The European image I saw did not have grip panels - didn't need them - looked something like a Ruger 95 frame... except the RAMI version was not executed very gracefully.

Here's the 'European' image - just don't know if the US/current/shipping versions look the same.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Yea. I've seen that one, but it looks exactly like the non-poly version, grip panels and all. The European image I saw did not have grip panels - didn't need them - looked something like a Ruger 95 frame... except the RAMI version was not executed very gracefully.
> 
> Here's the 'European' image - just don't know if the US/current/shipping versions look the same.


That is the correct pic for the poly, The one on the CZ site is the alloy RAMI (just like mine), I guess they are too lazy to put up the correct pic over there or they dont have one yet.


----------

